# Dog Friendly House / Flat Leeds UK



## Ferret (Feb 2, 2008)

Hello All, 
I want to ask your advice... I currently live abroad (EU) but will be moving back to the UK in September to live. I will be renting and so far I have not heard very positive things regarding renting a Flat or house and owning a dog. I dont own a dog as yet but I have wanted to all my life and I feel I am coming to a time when I will take the plunge... so I wonder could anyone give me advice? Any Ideas regarding the city good places to live / Parks etc? I would be working in the centre.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

im sorry to say there are not meny owners who will rent to people with animals you might find it hard if find someone who will let you own a dog.

hope you have the luck to find a place that will 
good luck


----------



## Angel (Jan 3, 2008)

What sort of area are you going to be living?


----------



## Ferret (Feb 2, 2008)

Angel said:


> What sort of area are you going to be living?


Well Ideally I would go for the city centre but I can be flexible if it would mean I could find a dog friendly place... If you know the city I would like to be within about 10 mins of the mains station..


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a vague knowledge of the City as my son went to uni there. As op have already said most rented accommodation is not pet friendly, especially in the cities. Leeds has a good public transport system, so you would maybe be able to look further afield. There is an area called Hyde Park, which has lots of rentals, it is near the uni, so a lot of them are student or exstudent lets, there is lots of open space, but I don't know if dogs are allowed off lead there, I assume they would be as Leeds council seem reasonably dog friendly.

Temple Newsome park is on the outskirts of Leeds, it is a very popular dog walking area, but the housing around it looks quite posh to me, so I think rentals would unlikely to be available in that area.

There is also roundhay park, another very large area where you can walk dogs, and I'm afraid that is the sum total of my knowledge. Good luck in finding somewhere.


----------



## Ferret (Feb 2, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> I have a vague knowledge of the City as my son went to uni there. As op have already said most rented accommodation is not pet friendly, especially in the cities. Leeds has a good public transport system, so you would maybe be able to look further afield. There is an area called Hyde Park, which has lots of rentals, it is near the uni, so a lot of them are student or exstudent lets, there is lots of open space, but I don't know if dogs are allowed off lead there, I assume they would be as Leeds council seem reasonably dog friendly.
> 
> Temple Newsome park is on the outskirts of Leeds, it is a very popular dog walking area, but the housing around it looks quite posh to me, so I think rentals would unlikely to be available in that area.
> 
> There is also roundhay park, another very large area where you can walk dogs, and I'm afraid that is the sum total of my knowledge. Good luck in finding somewhere.


Many thanks for the info, I will have a look for a place in the Hyde park area. If you or your son know anyone who might be looking for a tenant I would very much appreciate a nod in my direction.


----------



## Woodaril (May 6, 2008)

Hi Ferret

Hows it going. Findind properties to rent that allows pets....what a challenge. I'vedone it loads. It is hard. In Leeds unfortunately I cant assist as I am now looking to rent my property specifically to pet owners............and I don't know where to find them. I have recently come across a website, you might have heard of it. Pet Friendly Rentals - pets welcome property & UK holiday accommodation to rent
I did a general search for Leeds but didn't find anything, that said there is a Tennants section so maybe you could place your own ad......not sure. There is also a site called Property Rent - Letmatch | House rent, Apartment rent, flat rent, free property advertising, property let, house let, flat let, room to rent, UK Nationwide rentals, free letting advertising, free rental advertising, 100% free for landlords and lettin and I'm almost certain you could place an add here.
Good luck mate and kinow that there are land lords that will rent their property to pet owners.........you just have to seek us out.


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Just as a breif aside, I believe it is a breach of your human rights to refuse to allow tennants to keep pets, especially cats & dogs. 

Obviously there should be provisions made for damage to carpets & cleaning etc, which should be made in the contract at the time you take out the tennancy, but I'm pretty sure that it's illegal to point blank refuse. 

I'd have to check everything though on that, and it's not likely that they'll allow you to move in if you start negotiations with "it's a breach of my human rights" 

It's always worth asking if you're allowed to keep pets, if you can come to some kind of arrangement to pay for repairs / damage, and always offer to clean the carpets when / if you move out. That'd be where I would start. Most property owners are reasonable people, and if you're offering that to start with, most would probably be OK with it.

As to locations, Temple Newsam as mentioned above, is absolutely beautiful.. there you're not too far from places like crossgates, which is a fairly cheap area to rent, as far as I know anyway


----------



## Woodaril (May 6, 2008)

Mattyh

I agree


----------



## colacooler (Nov 19, 2007)

mattyh said:


> Just as a breif aside, I believe it is a breach of your human rights to refuse to allow tennants to keep pets, especially cats & dogs.


No it's not breach of human rights. It's just the landlords rules. Just because rules don't fit doesn't mean they break human rights laws....political correctness gone mad.

If I let out property I would refuse people to have animals in the property also.

What about smokers/dss/housing benefit/students who are refused rental?


----------



## Ferret (Feb 2, 2008)

Woodaril said:


> Hi Ferret
> 
> Hows it going. Findind properties to rent that allows pets....what a challenge. I'vedone it loads. It is hard. In Leeds unfortunately I cant assist as I am now looking to rent my property specifically to pet owners............and I don't know where to find them. I have recently come across a website, you might have heard of it. Pet Friendly Rentals - pets welcome property & UK holiday accommodation to rent
> I did a general search for Leeds but didn't find anything, that said there is a Tennants section so maybe you could place your own ad......not sure. There is also a site called Property Rent - Letmatch | House rent, Apartment rent, flat rent, free property advertising, property let, house let, flat let, room to rent, UK Nationwide rentals, free letting advertising, free rental advertising, 100% free for landlords and lettin and I'm almost certain you could place an add here.
> Good luck mate and kinow that there are land lords that will rent their property to pet owners.........you just have to seek us out.


Hi, 
Thanks for the info, the hunt continues all be it temporerily paused as I have been told by pretty much all I have contacted that I can only start looking about 1/1.5 months in advance.... So... just a few weeks to go and I will be after my next home like a rat up a drain pipe...

Thanks for the info regarding the sites, I am aware of the first one but have not seen the second yet... I will certainly have a look.

Just out of interest why are you interested in renting your place exclusively to pet owners?

Regards,

Ferret


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

It's not a breach of your human rights, it's down to the landlords discretion as to who/what lives in their property!

If it's in the tenancy contract then you either agree with it or look elsewhere... no landlord is obliged to allow pets..


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

bee112 said:


> It's not a breach of your human rights, it's down to the landlords discretion as to who/what lives in their property!
> 
> If it's in the tenancy contract then you either agree with it or look elsewhere... no landlord is obliged to allow pets..


I wasn't quite right, but the OFT may consider it an unfair term in a tennancy agreement:



> Our objection is to blanket exclusions of pets without consideration of all the circumstances. Such a term has been considered unfair under comparable legislation in another EU member state because it could prevent a tenant keeping a goldfish. We are unlikely to object to a term prohibiting the keeping of pets that could harm the property, affect subsequent tenants or be a nuisance to other resident


Full link here http://www.oft.gov.uk/shared_oft/reports/unfair_contract_terms/oft356.pdf


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Jenny Olley said:


> I have a vague knowledge of the City as my son went to uni there. As op have already said most rented accommodation is not pet friendly, especially in the cities. Leeds has a good public transport system, so you would maybe be able to look further afield. There is an area called Hyde Park, which has lots of rentals, it is near the uni, so a lot of them are student or exstudent lets, there is lots of open space, but I don't know if dogs are allowed off lead there, I assume they would be as Leeds council seem reasonably dog friendly.
> 
> Temple Newsome park is on the outskirts of Leeds, it is a very popular dog walking area, but the housing around it looks quite posh to me, so I think rentals would unlikely to be available in that area.
> 
> There is also roundhay park, another very large area where you can walk dogs, and I'm afraid that is the sum total of my knowledge. Good luck in finding somewhere.


I couldn't give better advice myself, except perhaps, Woodhouse which is also a student area it runs into Hyde Park and Headingley.

Meanwood, Armley, Bramley, Beeston, Holbeck these areas have a lot of landlord lets and have local Parks, Dog are allowed off the leash except in Children's play areas.

There are lets in the heart of the City Centre (a bit pricey) and again there are areas where dogs can exercise off the leash ie down by Leeds Canal. I am not sure whether dogs are allowed in those premises. I do see people with dogs but there again I exercise Duke there myself but I don't live there.

Sue


----------



## Woodaril (May 6, 2008)

Hi Ferret
The reason I would prefer to rent to responsible pet owners, is because I know loads of pet owners and I don't see the problem. In addition I know how hard it can be to find a place when you have pets and though I realise that not all landlords share the same opinion, it is just that, there are never guarantees that when you rent out a property that there won't be some level of damage.....which is why you set boundries in the lease. I suppose I should be a sport and also rent the property to non pet owners....ok, you got me .....but what would the boundries be? Mmmm, possible no loud music, or loud decoration, or no build up of rubbish, or domestic rows or perhaps kids drawing on walls.......the point I'm trying to make is that regardless of who you rent to and regardless of who rent from, there needs to be a set of ground rules and protection for both parties and a certain amount of trust.

Let's not forget that most people are reasonable, tenants and landlords alike but at the end of the day people rent for all sorts of reasons but mainly to have a HOME and for that, they pay a certain amount of rent.

To be honest, I don't mind who rents my house, their life is their business but as long as the deal works for both of us and we both deliver our own responsibilities, then live and let live!


----------



## Ferret (Feb 2, 2008)

Very reasonable  fingers crossed that I will find the right place in Leeds. 

Many thanks to all those giving advice. I will keep you updated as the hunt continues.


----------



## mjs_geckos (May 9, 2008)

Good luck with your house hunting!!!


----------



## Ferret (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice and bye for now.


----------



## Pamala0 (Feb 18, 2010)

Best of luck finding a landlord that will let you have a dog - landlords in the UK normally do not like dogs, children or people receiving DSS payments:


----------

